# Bought new H.I.D. bulbs... must be ballast?



## WHOISBIGMAN (Mar 8, 2007)

I had a headlight out. It would flicker and then no light. I was advised it was probably the bulb. Got new bulbs, still no light. I figure it must be the ballast. Now what??? Help!


----------



## WHOISBIGMAN (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Bought new H.I.D. bulbs... must be ballast? (WHOISBIGMAN)*

Okay... Just went and played musical bulbs and found that none of the bulbs will light on passenger side. I tried new bulbs and drivers side bulb, nothing lit. I tried passenger bulb in drivers side, it wont light there either. Put original drivers side bulb back in drivers side, it lights.
Conclusion... passenger side bulb is bad and ballast may be bad as nothing will light in that position. Sooooo... How can I test ballast? if the ballast is bad, where do I get a new one? Where is the ballast? Could I be missing something like a fuse or something?
Also, I noticed when I put key in and before I turn it, I can hear what sounds like a little motor trying to do something in the questionable headlight... What could that be?
Help???


----------



## WHOISBIGMAN (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Bought new H.I.D. bulbs... must be ballast? (WHOISBIGMAN)*

Just checked fuses (2 low beam fuses, one on each side), they're good. Cross that off.


----------



## WHOISBIGMAN (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Bought new H.I.D. bulbs... must be ballast? (WHOISBIGMAN)*

Just found this on another site...
"...The Central electronics module in these is a "smart" module. Lets say the HID light ballast went bad and shorted. It will throw a code and diable the power to the lamp until repaired and cleared if I recall. Most European and a few Domestic are using these more and more in the later years. They can be a pain...
A Snap-on Solus,Modis,or Verus(it must be loaded with EURO good in that year), a VAG-COM, the dealer, will be able to do the testing and the coding...
You have already checked the fuse panels i'm sure. If the ground is there, and the fuses are good, and all the other lights work as commanded, a scantool will be needed..."
Does this make sense to anyone???


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Bought new H.I.D. bulbs... must be ballast? (WHOISBIGMAN)*

Is the new lamp a D1S? The ballast ( Igniter) and lamp are part of the same assembly,the small box at the base of lamp is the ballast assy,Marty


----------



## mjd622 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Bought new H.I.D. bulbs... must be ballast? (depiry)*

The little motor noise is the headlights adjusting, If you watch them when they start up you will notice that they raise up in height, if that makes sense.
I just replaced mine, and I had the same problem, I thought the new bulb was bad, the problem is that it wasn't making a connection at the back of the head light, so the whole assembly wasn't working, when you put it back in, and when you tighten up the 'bolt thingy', you have to tighten it up really well, you will hear a 'snap', I thought I broke something, but it was just snapping back into place.
Hope this helps


----------



## WHOISBIGMAN (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Bought new H.I.D. bulbs... must be ballast? (mjd622)*

I removed and replaced it several times and it seems to be in place. The other bulbs work... yellow marker, turn signal, high beams, and the motor thingy... so it would seem the plug is making contact.
Also, it is my understanding that the square base is a starter/igniter for the bulb. The ballast is seperate. I believe, but am not sure, that the ballast is under the metal cover on the bottom of the assembly. I just need confirmation and direction.


----------



## mjd622 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Bought new H.I.D. bulbs... must be ballast? (WHOISBIGMAN)*

Here is a Ballast for sale on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
Maybe you could try removing the ballast from the good one and replacing it with the other one to see if it works when they are switched.
Good luck

_Modified by mjd622 at 12:10 PM 5-14-2009_


_Modified by mjd622 at 12:12 PM 5-14-2009_


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Bought new H.I.D. bulbs... must be ballast? (mjd622)*

$270 for a used Ballast......dang 
My right lamp has been doing the same thing. Except it always works again if I turn it off and turn the lights back on. It doesn't appear to be the bulb, which is new. 
In fact, I got pulled over on the freeway for a headlamp out last night. CHP scarred the shiiiot out of me pulling behind, than to the side than in front of me, than the full sirens, yelled at me on the loudspeaker to continue to the offramp, than gas station, than all windows down. Give me a break. I should have just pulled over where the hell I wanted. Who says you have to pullover exactly where they want you to?
I told him the light has been trouble and will work if I turn the car off and back on. He looked at me like "ya right" so I did it and it worked. He was surprised. He let me go after waisting my 20 mins. Don't they have anything better to do. People know when they have a light out and it isn't a hazard. 

_Modified by Tahoe12 at 3:25 PM 5-14-2009_


_Modified by Tahoe12 at 3:27 PM 5-14-2009_


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Bought new H.I.D. bulbs... must be ballast? (Tahoe12)*

my passenger light did the same thing. i actually heard a buzzing noise by the headlight housing. dealer replaced ballast under cpo warranty after i spent the money on new bulbs







i got the bulbs from altretta truck parts $156 for the pair


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.omnixautosports.com...ID-BA 
Ballast for $105.,marty
http://www.goodxenon.com/xenon-696.html


_Modified by depiry at 6:13 PM 5-14-2009_


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (depiry)*

Thanks depiry. It might come to that but hopefully not.
-------
Driving home last night on a 3.5 drive and the headlamp goes out when I power-up from the gas station. Couldn't get it to relight after 4-5 attempts. Finally it started to work again after a lot of recycles of the power switch. 
This morning I swapped out left to right bulbs. Didn't seem to affect anything. Both lights are working. 
When I turn the lights ON the L light does the auto level,*while the R does not.* The R is the one with the problems. I took the housing in and out 3 times carefully and make sure it clicked on the way back in. All the connections look clean, tight and no corrosion.
When I turn the ignition key to ON, both lights auto level normally. Just the R side won't when the ignition key is off. Is that how Touareg's operate?
-----
I am going to drive it a day or two and see what happens. Next step is to swap the ballast I guess and see if there is a difference. Anyone know if they are interchangeable?


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

I swapped the left ballast for the right ballast as I still kept having an intermittent left head lamp. It is an very easy process and I can walk anyone through it if need be. 
Turned out the left lamp was still intermittent, therefore pointing to the new bulb. I tried to save a little $ and bought the HID bulbs on ebay from EMetro direct on EBAY. Looks like they ended up lasting on 6 month. I replaced the bad bulb with an old one and so far so good. It starts up each time and I am not getting any fault lights as of yet. 
So if someone of you are still having problems, start with the bulbs, than swap the ballast if the problem persist. And lastly, buy some high quality bulbs that will lost. Trying to save $40 only cost one a headache and another set of bulbs. 
These bulbs on EBay are crap: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors..._1109


----------



## gatortreg (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

My treg is currrently in for this exact problem. Tahoe, are you suggesting the TSB that they have or are using may not be the answer?


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (gatortreg)*

Of course get the tsb done if the dealer is willing to do it. But being 4 years old they won't do a lot of them, especially if it requires replacing the bulbs under warranty.


----------

